# Skelerector in Progress



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

The latest addition to the haunt for 2012 is my Skelerector built from the plans by Bourno. They can be found at http://www.teambac.com/web_hall/skelerector_how-to.html
As soon as I get my skeletons out of storage, I'll finish it up.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

That turned out great! I will be building one of this for 2013.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Looking good, look forward to seeing it dressed out.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice.....!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Looks great! I can't wait to see it with a skeleton on it. It is going to be awesome! Like the $1700.00 ones from Scarefactory. Hey? By the way I love the crows calling in the background...sounds like a soundtrack and it is very Halloweenie!


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

The crows do add a nice touch.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks. It's funny but I''d had to restart the video 3 times because of background noise - a siren, motorcycle and lawn mower. Almost started over again when the crows started and then thought better of it. Glad I left them in as I like it too!


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Cool to see my plans still being used out there. My skeletons have been running for several years out in the yard. The only failure I had with the mechanics, was with the added 4 bar linkages to activate arm movement and one of the welds cracked at the thin 1/2" square tubing.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

bourno, thanks again for the great tutorial. It's well done and easy to follow. Do you have any more info on how the arm movement mechanism is constructed? I'd like to add that to mine next year.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

I never got back to that for a tutorial, except for taking a couple photos posted on the page.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

bourno, do you remember what size cylinder you used for the arm motion?
Thanks.


----------

